# Mixed Color Poppy Seeds $2 a pack!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have about 20 packs of this kind left. 

You get a vivid Orange, Red Ruffles, Black/purple deep rich color, White and Pink and Sunny Yellow!

My other computer which had all my poppy pics lost the hard drive. I only have the two pics I have posted on my other two threads. 

So these are two of the colors in this fun mix!



















The other color pics are gone now but I will have new ones for next time. 










Due to the paypal fees on these little $2 orders, mailed payments preferred, either concealed cash or post office money orders plus one stamp for postage. Thank you! [email protected] or pm me or feel free to write on this page....


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

do you still have these? and if I sow them this month or beginning of march, does it 'need' to be in soil? or can I spread them on a grassy area and hope for the best? Full or partial sun please?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Immaculate Sublimity said:


> do you still have these? and if I sow them this month or beginning of march, does it 'need' to be in soil? or can I spread them on a grassy area and hope for the best? Full or partial sun please?


Well I will have to look through these last payments as I think that was it for this round of orders to see what is left. I will pm you. They must touch soil to root, the grass will block them and prevent a good rooting system from developing. These like full sun here in Washington and most areas full to partial sun.

I found a little stash...

10 more packs left!


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

Ok so plan B.... could I spread potting soil or some other kind of dirt OVER the grass currently there now and then sprinkle them on it - I'm not exactly sure how I'd get frozen grass off the ground currently. If plan B would work, I'd like some of them.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Immaculate Sublimity said:


> Ok so plan B.... could I spread potting soil or some other kind of dirt OVER the grass currently there now and then sprinkle them on it - I'm not exactly sure how I'd get frozen grass off the ground currently. If plan B would work, I'd like some of them.


I guess you would have frozen ground.  Out here in Washington we had some freezes but our ground is seldom frozen solid like you get there where I am. You can wait till your ground thaws in Early Spring there or start them indoors in a cool window sill in pots that dissolve (then you will be able to clear the grass and dig holes to plunk them in, much easier in the long run if you want these faster and a chance to bloom this year. They need space to spread out and their roots go down about 18 inches when mature. You will need to get that grass removed to give them a good rooting. Once they take, they are very easy and will come back up every year for many years. Poppy seeds are still viable for more than 30 years!


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the seeds that I send you money for in summer 2012


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Murramarang said:


> I'm still waiting for the seeds that I send you money for in summer 2012


Please pm me with the details of your order! My goodness I replace missing items if they do not arrive and seeds are very easy to replace. The only way I can know this is if you tell me...I am very understanding of mail service, it is not iron clad. Not everything sent out makes it to their destination but most do and I keep all postal receipts with good logs. I will send a replacement out, just let me know?


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Murramarang said:


> I'm still waiting for the seeds that I send you money for in summer 2012


 
I have had several transactions with Romysbaskets and they have been wonderful. Please follow up with her; she will fix it. 

Also Romy, do you have any packets of Poppy Seeds left? And any nettles or nettle seeds?


----------

